# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  لطفا كمك كنيد سنجش بهم اس ام اس زده كه كد ٢٣ به درستي وارد نشده

## Shojaie

سلام يه سوال دارم لطفا جواب بديد من همسرم تو كنكور ثبت نام كرده پيش دانشگاهي نداره ديپلم فني داره و مدرك كارداني داره موقع ثبت تام هم همينارو زديم الان براش اس ام اس زدن كه محل اخذ مدرك پيش دانشگاهي كدش اشتباه وارد شده الان چيكار كنيم ما؟؟چي بزنيم؟؟اخه پيش نداره كه بخوايم محلشم بزنيم چك كرديم همه الاعاتم درست وارد شده

----------

